# dualhead/Xinerama mit NV GForce4 TI 4200

## Da.Bull

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte für meinen Rechner Dualhead in Verbindung mit Xinerama nutzen. Grundlage für die Änderungen meiner xorg.conf waren diverse Howtos im Netz, wobei bisher keines für eine voll funktionsfähige Umgebung gesorgt hat  :Sad: 

Symptom: Ein Bildschirm funktioniert, der andere zeigt ein wildes, farbenfrohes Quadrate-Muster bzw. einen giftgrünen Bildschirm mit weissen, senkrechten Streifen. Auf der Console ist das Phänomen, dass der Bildschirm, der mit X die Farbvariationen darstellt, anscheinend nicht refreshed wird.

Meine GraKa hat dabei 2 VGA-Ausgänge, an denen ich die beiden Monitore angeschlossen habe.

lspci: 

```
 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1)
```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen   1   "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

   Option      "Xinerama" "On"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 98.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 69.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen1"

   Device   "Card1"

   Monitor   "Monitor1"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep PCI

```

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Ranges

```
(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 69 kHz, PixClock max 90 MHz

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 98 kHz, PixClock max 210 MHz

```

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Da.Bull

----------

## Da.Bull

Habe das Ganze nochmal mit dem nvidia Treiber probiert: Problem hier: Die beiden Monitore sind einfach nur geklont, ich möchte aber 2 getrennte Monitore haben.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "Xinerama" "on"

        Option "Clone" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   250     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "DWE"

        ModelName    "710B"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    30.0 - 69.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "ProView"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 98.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option     "TwinView" "True"            # [<bool>]

        Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"      # <str>

        Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-70 kHz" # <str>

        Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-160 Hz"       # <str>

        Option     "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768"              # <str>

EndSection

Section "Device"

### Available Driver options are:-

#       ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

#       ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

#       ### [arg]: arg optional

#       #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

#       #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

#       #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

#       #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

#       #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

#       #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

#       #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

#       #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

#       #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

#       #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

#       #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

#       #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

#       #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     32

               Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen1"

        Device          "Card1"

        Monitor         "Monitor1"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     32

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Hat zufällig jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich es jetzt noch hinbekomme, dass ich beide Bildschirme getrennt voneinander ansprechen kann (Maus von einem in den anderen Bildschirm, Fenster verschieben, etc...) ??

Vielen Dank.

Gruß, Da.Bull

----------

## Pamino

Warum nutzt du nicht nvidia TwinView? Dann hast du sogar noch hardware beschleunigung ...

----------

